

How godaddy got its name (and logo) - evancaine
http://www.bobparsons.me/9/how-godaddy-got-name-logo-mean.html

======
tsally
Don't use these guys for hosting: <http://nodaddy.com/>.

~~~
techiferous
Any suggestions for good domain name registrars?

~~~
altano
Others have suggested NearlyFreeSpeech.net here and so I signed up with them a
while ago (switched from GoDaddy). I've been using it for domain registration,
DNS, and web hosting. Since I have ~0 traffic, it's dirt cheap.

It's ideologically the polar opposite of GoDaddy. And the web interface is so
much easier to use.

There's no reason not to switch.

------
lunchbox
_Barbara Rechterman (my right hand person to this very day) and I were in my
office. Someone said "How about Big Daddy?" A quick check revealed that it was
taken. Then I said "How about Go Daddy?" And by golly, the name was available,
so we bought it._

Of all the company name stories I've heard, this was the most anticlimactic.

Cool list of company name etymologies here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_name_etymologie...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_name_etymologies)

------
dpcan
I'll never forget having to explain to my credit card company that my frequent
$8.99 purchases to GoDaddy.com were legitimate back in 2000.

When I got off the phone (with a female phone operator), my wife, who was
listening told me - you know, they didn't believe you, they thought your
"GoDaddy" purchases were for porn.

Now that I think about, I bet she did think that.

------
techiferous
I love the story of the logo. And I love how that logo story contrasts with
this blog post: [http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/01/how-not-to-
design-a-...](http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/01/how-not-to-design-a-
logo/)

~~~
philwelch
"...business owners or those wanting a logo will try to do it themselves. I
highly recommend against this and suggest you leave the design to a
professional, much as you would leave your dental work to a dentist."

Did they just compare logo design to _dentistry_? This blog post reads like an
advertisement for a logo design firm.

~~~
techiferous
Yeah, that blog post seemed out of touch to me. Sure, if you're going to
redesign the McDonald's or Exxon logos you're going to want a professional and
there _is_ a lot riding on the logo. But for everyone else the logo just isn't
that important.

A logo is something that won't make or break your business. It's the icing,
not the cake.

------
sushi
On a sidenote, going to bobparsonsucks.com will redirect you to godaddy.com

------
spicyj
The use of "its" was correct in the original title.

~~~
evancaine
corrected

